# 'America's Hottest Politician Ever' Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like some of Trumps “Very Fine People”. I wonder how long before he Pardons them.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Magicman38 said:


> Looks like some of Trumps “Very Fine People”. I wonder how long before he Pardons them.


Trump will be out of office by the time these “Very Fine People” get to court.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the ringleader -- and presumably the whole group -- is vocally anti-Trump and anti-police.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314326186659545088
Robby Starbucks has plenty more video he captured from the YouTube channel before it was taken down.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314267058339819520
They're anti-Trump, anti-police, and look like they need a hot shower? Sounds like Antifa to me.

This attempted distraction from the Biden riots has failed, miserably.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

thread title some clickbait


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

njcam said:


> Here's your next 10 contestants for 'Farmer Wants A Wife'.


Is there some kind of baby making manufacturing facility in Michigan churning out xenophobic, racist dumb fucks?

Prototype something like:
White 
Prone to long facial hair
Bad tattoos
Close set eyes
MPB
High blood pressure
Pallor 
IQ < 80
Misogynistic, homophobic, xenophobic and racist traits
Emotion > logic


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the ringleader -- and presumably the whole group -- is vocally anti-Trump and anti-police.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314326186659545088
> ...


He changes his pilllow-cases.... thats something I guess.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

The Hottest Politician line made me laugh. It that about her temper? 

Not putting her over Nicole Minetti of Italy


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

they all look like inbred hicks. Charge them all with something (not life) but why are people like Jussie Smollett and his assailants allowed to potentially start a national race war and increase social tension but walk away free?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

They better be charged with terrorism. But holy shit the amount of details given out in another link I saw the news on. Wouldn't that just exposed who the CIs and undercover agents were and made them a target?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> Is there some kind of baby making manufacturing facility in Michigan churning out xenophobic, racist dumb fucks?
> 
> Prototype something like:
> White
> ...


these people aren't all from Michigan. Many traveled to Michigan specifically for this stunt, though Michigan does have its fair share of the stereotypical type you're describing and what many would call ******** (despite Michigan being a Northern state).


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

brewjo32 said:


> The Hottest Politician line made me laugh. It that about her temper?


Not her temper pfftt... her appearance.



brewjo32 said:


> Not putting her over Nicole Minetti of Italy


Oh please, Gretchen Whitmer > Nicole Minetti.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

"hottest politician" but i see no tulsi gabbard anywhere in here?



Krin said:


> they all look like inbred hicks. Charge them all with something (not life) but why are people like Jussie Smollett and his assailants allowed to potentially start a national race war and increase social tension but walk away free?



Black privilege is a real thing in this country brotha


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314701935707029504


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I highly doubt she's the hottest policitian in Michigan.


----------



## steelhauler34 (Oct 10, 2020)

Good lord please. The word hot and whitmer don’t go in the same sentence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Rick Sanchez said:


> I highly doubt she's the hottest policitian in Michigan.


She’s not even luke warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I highly doubt she's the hottest policitian in Michigan.


Yep, she is.



steelhauler34 said:


> Good lord please. The word hot and whitmer don’t go in the same sentence.





steelhauler34 said:


> She’s not even luke warm.


You need to check your prescription.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

brewjo32 said:


> The Hottest Politician line made me laugh. It that about her temper?
> 
> Not putting her over Nicole Minetti of Italy











I'm originally from Poland, and this is Magdalena Ogórek, she was a candidate for president a couple years ago and got a few percent of votes. Whitmer looks nice but people need to do some research before calling someone "the most .... in the world" lol.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

YamchaRocks said:


> View attachment 91752
> 
> I'm originally from Poland, and this is Magdalena Ogórek, she was a candidate for president a couple years ago and got a few percent of votes. Whitmer looks nice but people need to do some research before calling someone "the most .... in the world" lol.


Nah, don't rate her very high at all.


----------



## steelhauler34 (Oct 10, 2020)

njcam said:


> You need to check your prescription.


Your story....different strokes for different folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodmunch316 (Oct 9, 2020)

The only thing biden has a chance at winning is a lifetime supply of pull up huggie diapers


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

rodmunch316 said:


> The only thing biden has a chance at winning is a lifetime supply of pull up huggie diapers


Joined 1 day ago.... cute. Come back when you have at least 100 posts under your belt.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Yesterday we learned one of the ringleaders of the plot was vociferously anti-Trump. Today we learn another was a left-wing Black Lives Matters supporter. The whole "Trump-supporting right-wing militia" angle -- the only reason the media cared about this story -- has completely fallen apart.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314707072618049539
Expect this story to disappear from the media almost as quickly as the nut job French-Canadian leftist who sent ricin to the White House and was arrested crossing into the U.S. with a weapons cache. Remember that story? It made the news for all of 24 hours. 🤡


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Expect this story to disappear from the media almost as quickly as the nut job French-Canadian leftist who sent ricin to the White House and was arrested crossing into the U.S. with a weapons cache. Remember that story? It made the news for all of 24 hours. 🤡


It was a woman... didn't tick the media's boxes to saturate our screens.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

njcam said:


> Here's your next 10 contestants for 'Farmer Wants A Wife'.


Which one is @Keister Fredrickson?


----------



## actionsub (Oct 10, 2020)

brewjo32 said:


> The Hottest Politician line made me laugh. It that about her temper?
> 
> Not putting her over Nicole Minetti of Italy


Dunno, I've always been a sucker for brunettes.
Though after just getting an eyeful of Minetti...definitely a tossup.


----------



## Doc_Hologram (Oct 11, 2020)

Magicman38 said:


> Looks like some of Trumps “Very Fine People”. I wonder how long before he Pardons them.


(Queue The Price is Right loser music)
They were actually anarchists that hated Trump and supported BLM. here's a picture of one of them with his anarchist flag in the background.
Not surprised that it was reported the exact opposite. Corporate Journalism died a long time ago in America.









Sent from my moto g stylus using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

This thread died quickly once the "Very fine people" narrative dropped. What a shame. You'll get your gotcha moment sooner or later!

I'm just shocked the media got it wrong since they never do and there's no agenda at work at all.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

The first thing I ever noticed about the Michigan Governor lady was her face and how much prettier it was than most other Governors. Her face has nice features and she also has good hair and teeth along with pretty eyes. Big knockers too!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Whitmer is definitely a milf come on.

This is one of the dumbest plots in Murican terrorist/criminal history btw. Fortunately no one was killed.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Organising terrorism via Facebook. Not the brightest bunch.

OP is 50 if they think this politician is hot.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Scott Atlas urges people to ‘rise up’ against Michigan COVID-19 shutdowns


Dr Scott Atlas, a member of the White House coronavirus task force, has called for people to “rise up” up after Michigan Governor Gretchen Whitmer announced a three-week “pause to save lives” during the coronavirus pandemic.




www.news.com.au

























Bandt said:


> OP is 50 if they think this politician is hot.


Your webcam was on when you posted this.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

njcam said:


> Your webcam was on when you posted this.
> View attachment 93789


You're definitely 50 with this 2003 meme


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Bandt said:


> You're definitely 50 with this 2003 meme


Oh, snap (I think that is what the under 30s say).

I was gonna write 'Come back when you have 100 posts under your belt'.. but you now have. I'm sure all 103 posts were riveting reading.

Def not =>50, but def not a fan of botox faces, duck pouting lips, fat-injected butts that you no doubt prefer.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm still curious how coarse and dark her short and curlies are. That flounder of hers must sweat something awful during those Michigan Indian Summers. If she doesn't call in for some landscaping she might want to start wearing Depends.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm still curious how coarse and dark her short and curlies are. That flounder of hers must sweat something awful during those Michigan Indian Summers. If she doesn't call in for some landscaping she might want to start wearing Depends.


Aren't you a charmer... your nickname must be 'Sprinkler'... you make women wet.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> Aren't you a charmer... your nickname must be 'Sprinkler'... you make women wet.


No need with her. That's some humid jungle she's got that's as misty as it is musky even as early as March. She could hide Pterodactyl eggs in that bird's nest.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> No need with her. That's some humid jungle she's got that's as misty as it is musky even as early as March. She could hide Pterodactyl eggs in that bird's nest.


LOL, If you think that, then you must have been with some real unwashed skank pudding in your time.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

How did you know I call my semen "unwashed skank pudding"???










If she were to neaten up down there she'd first have to hire a team of El Salvadorians with machetes to beat down the brush so the lawn movers could be able get in there. The moon usually rises around step seven. Not sure how late the Chevron stays open if you need to buy more fuel.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> How did you know I call my semen "unwashed skank pudding"???


*Skank Pudding is the production of fluid that is accumulated when an unwashed, less then virtuous female has sexual relations.*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> *Skank Pudding is the production of fluid that is accumulated when an unwashed, less then virtuous female has sexual relations.*


This skank pudding you mention. Does it look like Hollandaise Sauce or maybe a shade lighter/darker? Only with less than virtuous females? What about insanely hairy looking like she has Brodie Lee in a leg scissors?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Gretchen Whitmer could strip down naked, put a comb in her pubic hair, sprint 400 meters, and not only would the comb not fall off but to pull it out would be like extracting Excalibur from the stone.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A big gift item for Christmas is the new Gretchen Whitmer Chia Puss. Just water it and watch it grow. 

_Chi-Chi-Chi-Chi-Chia Puss..._


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Gretchen Whitmer could strip down naked, put a comb in her pubic hair, sprint 400 meters, and not only would the comb not fall off but to pull it out would be like extracting Excalibur from the stone.


That's fucking hot and builds on the title of the thread.

lol the previous page is Whitmer spam


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hottest politician? Nah, Tulsi's hotter.

I hate her. She's kind of a bitch, and she's another one of those jackasses that has acted like a power hungry jerk during all of this...but that didn't stop her husband from trying to rent a boat Memorial Day weekend, name dropping her to try and get the rules bent. Disgusting people.

That said, I don't approve of a kidnapping plot. I'd rather you just recalled her and voted her ass out, or have the small business owners band together and file a class action lawsuit to sue her and the state government for damages done to their businesses.

I'm not for killing these assholes outright, but by all means, give them every single headache imaginable.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


>


I see she's not using a laptop. Heck, if she put the computer tower on her lap it could get lost in all the brush.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This thread title is a fucking lie.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> This thread title is a fucking lie.


HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I heard her husband coughed up something the size of a tumbleweed the other day. I'm sure the cat was impressed.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I heard her husband coughed up something the size of a tumbleweed the other day. I'm sure the cat was impressed.


You must have been knocked-back by so many women in your life.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> You must have been knocked-back by so many women in your life.


I have been passed out drunk in the front seat of many womens' VW Jettas over the years as the female driver came around the passenger side taking advantage of me reclining my seat then my unzipping my fly and performing fellatio on my wiener. Good times.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The existence of both Pete Buttigieg and Jon Ossoff thoroughly invalidate the claim of this woman being "America's hottest politician."

Just sayin'


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> The existence of both Pete Buttigieg and Jon Ossoff thoroughly invalidate the claim of this woman being "America's hottest politician."
> 
> Just sayin'


Those 2, LOL, aim higher in life. Not even in the same league as *Americas... Hottest... Politician... Ever..... Michigan Gov...... Gretchen.... Whitmer*.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

*"Hmmmmm... Is her tramp stamp covered in fur or did she get a tattoo of a Wooly Mammoth?"*


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is how slim the pickings are, huh.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Sorry. That vaj is still way too hairy. Smells like pee and worse things than pee.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Supermodel looks.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

@njcam You wouldn't happen to be one of those 6 that tried kidnapping her, are you?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's so hot about her?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

floyd2386 said:


> @njcam You wouldn't happen to be one of those 6 that tried kidnapping her, are you?


Def not me, my IQ goes past the single digits... and I live in Australia.



The One said:


> What's *so hot* about her?


I know, *SO HOT* right!!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Governor Sasquatch


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, not seeing it. Being the hottest politician seems a lot like being the tallest Munchkin. Definitely not worth bringing this thread back from the dead multiple times.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

floyd2386 said:


> Yeah, not seeing it. Being the hottest politician seems a lot like being the tallest Munchkin. Definitely not worth bringing this thread back from the dead multiple times.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Was O/P smoking crack with Hunter Biden?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

njcam said:


>


I envy that man at this point.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A filthy, greasy, matted bird's nest chocked full of crotch boogers with a rectal mohawk in the back.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=984859998763417


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Well, this thread is fucking weird. Let's post creeper pics of some Politics Grandma.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

She's a Bret Hart review of a 4/10.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Hopefully she plans on sheering off her pubic hair so Michiganders have enough insulation for their homes to keep warm through the Winter.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I thought Sarah Palin looked pretty good for a politician. As for the topic at hand, it's like women are catching on that being in politics _accelerates _aging, so they are trying to cut down on the stress lol. The PM of Finland is beautiful but 99% of the Finnish women are.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/7496561340357768






__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/7506808999333002


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Defense: Whitmer 'kidnapping plot' disintegrating as FBI loses credibility


The crux of the case is whether the alleged extremists or the FBI itself fueled the plan.




justthenews.com







> When law enforcement touted foiling a months-long kidnapping plot of Michigan Democratic Gov. Gretchen Whitmer in October 2020 that spanned several states and included encrypted chats and explosives, many believed it was an open-and-shut case.
> 
> But more than a year later, critics say the arrest and convictions of the lead FBI agent and an FBI confidential informant blurred the line between extremist and confidential informant. Moreover, three planned witnesses have been accused of crimes and won't be testifying in the March 8 trial in Grand Rapids as defense attorneys question the FBI's credibility.
> 
> ...


What a shitshow.

Also, she fugly.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/7564096226937612


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/477460550396541


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

@njcam 

…..so what’s the deal?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She's got some honkers, but hottest ever? Nah mate.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I do not agree.... but gift card is funny as.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

^^^^ she’s definitely hottest by a long shot.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Krysten Sinema may be the funnest one to do the actual sexy intercourse oral/vaginal/anal/oral again activity with.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Krysten Sinema may be the funnest one to do the actual sexy intercourse oral/vaginal/anal/oral again activity with.


Seems like you listed your wish list of things you have never done before.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> Seems like you listed your wish list of things you have never done before.


Yes. I have not had sex with Kysten Sinema yet. You are correct. If I do I will cover her with enough baby batter she will be known as Senator Semena.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GretchenWhitmer/posts/520049749690901



Can't wait for response from @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Somebody registered an official complaint against Governor Whitmer's Guacamole. That's not cilantro.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/508123117330284



Over to you @BlueEyedDevil




__ https://www.facebook.com/GovGretchenWhitmer/posts/508806930595236



Rip in @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

If Governor Whitmer were to dye her pubes green for St Patrick's Day how many cans would she need to order?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GretchenWhitmer/posts/523300972699112



Go hard or go home @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/GretchenWhitmer/posts/523300972699112
> 
> 
> 
> Go hard or go home @BlueEyedDevil


It's nice she's donating her pubic hair to the poor so they can use it to insulate their homes with having enough extra material to weave some blankets and sweaters.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Chip away at her @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> View attachment 118970
> 
> Chip away at her @BlueEyedDevil


I'm glad they made it obvious those were potato chips. I thought Governor Whitmer combed the dandruff out of her pubic area.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/GretchenWhitmer/posts/533649731664236



Do your best @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Old Man Steele said:


> She's a Bret Hart review of a 4/10.


Nevermind, she's a minus 5 out of 10.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/GretchenWhitmer/posts/533649731664236
> 
> 
> 
> Do your best @BlueEyedDevil


This is what someone looks like after eating out Gov Whitmer.


----------



## RealDealNow (May 21, 2021)

They must have drenched their head with super glue beforehand.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m with @njcam


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A hairy situation that has been partially detangled.



https://news.yahoo.com/jury-deadlocked-charges-whitmer-kidnap-174127415.html


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512510219082895363
Wild, wild stuff.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> A hairy situation that has been partially detangled.
> 
> 
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/jury-deadlocked-charges-whitmer-kidnap-174127415.html


You can't stop thinking about her.



WrestleFAQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512510219082895363
> Wild, wild stuff.


I heard they wanted to go to jail so they get free dental and they could finally have teeth in their adult life.


















Have a dig at her @BlueEyedDevil


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Her pussy is so hairy she has to tie her pubes in a bun before she sits on the toilet.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Good Luck Hot Gov.
Gov. Gretchen Whitmer Looks To Reach Second Term


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Is this a troll thread?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Black Metal said:


> Is this a troll thread?


Def not.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

What a decisive win.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


> What a decisive win.
> View attachment 138317


Tudor Dixon is not a great name. I'll just say that.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Tudor Dixon is not a great name. I'll just say that.


Is it her poor acting in horror films that make you say that?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Props to you for this undying love. Impressive.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


> Is it her poor acting in horror films that make you say that?


No, I just meant that it's kind of a silly name, that's all.

And I don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but there's no way in hell Whitmer is the hottest politician. Prime Sarah Palin was a smoke show.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

There's a congresswoman that used to be a stripper and a model.

Anna Paulina Luna.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> And I don't know if anyone has already mentioned this, but there's no way in hell Whitmer is the hottest politician. Prime Sarah Palin was a smoke show.


I'm attracted to WINNERS not LOSERS like Sarah Palin. Sarah Palin is known for not being successful in any election she enters into.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


> I'm attracted to WINNERS not LOSERS like Sarah Palin. Sarah Palin is known for not being successful in any election she enters into.
> View attachment 139097


You normally seem like a sort of reasonably intelligent poster in your own marginal way, but this is a complete miss. You might be surprised to find out that my desire to plow her has little to do with her effectiveness as a politician. 

Since you're so interested in political success, you have sex with Nancy Pelosi, and I'll have sex with Sarah Palin. There.


----------

